# City-states



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

wowsim said:


> Canberra, Australia's capital is also the nominal capital, and only city of the Australian Capital Territory, which is carved out of the State of NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so dry, brown and dead in that last picture. It really isn't that bad!

The city actually gets really cold (for Australian standards at least) and is surrounded by some scenic mountains.




























The amazing Australian Parliament is there as well. I love the building, it really doesn't get enough recognition, even in Australia. The flag on top is apparently the size of a double decker bus!



















You used to be able to walk up the grass on top of Parliament and play there. But then after Sept 11, when everyone went terrorism crazy and the government at the time tried its best to instill a culture of fear in to everyone, they closed off the grass area. It's a shame that Canberra's such a car city as well. It has terrible public transport...


----------

